# Puerto Vallarta Fishing Recommendations



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 8, 2017)

We are heading down to Puerto Vallarta for a week in mid February. Anyone have any recommendations or tips on a good charter down there?


----------



## casey0802 (Jan 8, 2017)

we are going the week of the 26th... let me know what you find out... looking to fish some when I'm there...
thanks 
Brian


----------

